# Blue Atlas Cedar problems



## acavin (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can give me some advice. I have a 16yr old Blue Atlas Cedar that has always been very healthy. This year, after the amazing drought in Oklahoma I have noticed that some of the branches are turning brown. I did not do the best job of keeping it watered thru the endless days of 100 degree and above weather. Needless to say, could this be drought related or something else? It looks to be one very large branch and all of its feeders that are dying. It will leave such a large hole if I cut this limb out. Any advice? There is a lot of new healthy growth, but some not so goodView attachment 200026
View attachment 200027
View attachment 200028
View attachment 200029
View attachment 200030
. Thanks for the help!


----------



## acavin (Sep 24, 2011)

any ideas? Should I just remove the one (very large) limb?


----------

